# 4x4x4 : October 30, 2006



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

1) b2 L' U f2 U2 f2 L l' D2 B U2 b2 U' D b d2 u' b f U2 d2 r2 b2 B r' b R2 F' f d2 D' L2 R b2 f' L' u2 d F2 r2
2) R b2 D2 b r2 F2 f U2 u f2 u2 r' f2 u l R d2 U2 B' d' b2 r2 R' D l2 f2 u b2 R U' F' D' d' F D' b2 l2 U2 d l
3) D2 L2 D' d' L u L b u2 R2 F d' U f2 F' l2 r f2 U' u2 f l' B b2 D2 B' f U2 D' f b2 L B u2 d' F2 r' u' F' u'
4) L2 u2 B' u2 L' b d' D' r' u f' b2 d F B d U2 r d' u' L D' U2 L2 R' b r B2 F' r2 f' D l U2 D2 F' b u' r' f'
5) B2 r' d B' r2 R d' l F2 u U' B D2 F' f l' b2 R2 B R f2 l' F2 D2 L2 b B2 L' B r' L2 u2 L D2 f D' L2 F' D F2


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 31, 2006)

(1:22.08) (1:45.11) 1:24.64 1:28.48 1:22.20 = 1:25.11
Only slightly slower than my average.

Andy


----------



## Piotr (Oct 31, 2006)

81.08 (81.80) (64.16) 77.42 78.06 
average:78.85
Bad avg...


----------

